# ثروة العالم العربي من الرمال وكيفية الاستفادة منها



## تيكوبورد (22 يونيو 2011)

ان الوطن العربي يمتلك ثروة هائلة من الرمال والي الان لم يتم الاستفادة من هذة الثروة الطبيعية التي وهبها اللة سبحانة وتعالي الي عالمنا العربي لذلك يشرفني ان افتح هذا الموضوع البالغ الاهمية لما يمثلة من مستقبل واعد لكثير من الصناعات التي يبحث العالم عنها والمطلوب كثيرا من البحث والجهد للاستفادة من هذة الثروة التي يمكن ان تكون من مصادر الدخل القومي كما تفتح الافاق لكثيرا من الصناعات التي سوف تمتص كثيرا من القوي العاملة البشرية مما يساهم في القضاء علي البطالة
وفي الجانب الاخر يكون مصدر للرخاء الاقتصادي وعلي المستوي العلمي يتبوأ العالم العربي مكانته العلمية من خلال التواصل بين الابحاث العلمية وترجمتها الي صناعات واقعية لقد قمت بمجهود متواضع لتحويل احد مشتقات الرمل الي منتج مقاوم للحريق يمكن استخدامة في الابواب والقواطيع المقاومة للحريق والرطوبة مما يحدث نقلة هائلة في الخامات البديلة والتي تكون صديقه للبيئة وتسهم في نشر ثقافة العمارة الخضراء يشرفني تبادل الافكار والخبرات


----------



## محمد اسماعيل السيد (22 يونيو 2011)

صناعة السيليكون من الصناعات المتقدمة وتدخل فى تصنيع منتجات كثيرة جداا 
اعتقد ان الحديث يكون أولا عن تحويل الرمال ( ثانى اكسيد السيليكون ) الى خام السيليكون لان هذا المنتج هو الاساس الذى يمكن تصنيعه أو تفاعلة مع مواد اخرى للحصول على منتجات لا حصر لها 
اذا كان لديك خبرة فى تحويل الرمال الى سيليكون من خلال فرن القوس الكهربائى (arc furnace ) فنرجو الافادة


----------



## تيكوبورد (23 يونيو 2011)

ان عملية تحويل الرمال الي منتجات السليكون ليست بعملية معقدة ويوجد كثير من مصانع تحويل الرمل الي مواد تستخدم في كثير من الصناعات ومنتجات السليكون كثيرة جدا ومتوفرة باسعار اقتصادية السؤال المطروح للمناقشة والابحاث هو الاستفادة القصوي من هذة المواد باضافة مواد خري لتتحول خامات السليكون الي سلعة مفيدة حيث ان قطاع البناء في المرحلة القادمة يبحث عن مادة خضراء صديقة للبيئة تدخل في كافة اشكال وصور العمارة بداية من المواد الانشائية نهاية بالتشطيبات والديكور ومن خلال مواصفات مركبات السليكون المختلفة نستطيع انتاج كل احتياجات قطاع الاسكان بما فية الاثاث واشكر سيادتك علي التعقيب


----------



## abdo108 (26 يونيو 2011)

جميل الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## abdo108 (26 يونيو 2011)

thaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## تيكوبورد (29 يونيو 2011)

you welcome


----------



## كاكالوف (1 يوليو 2011)

موضوع جدير بالمتابعة والاهتمام نرجو من المختصين الاضافة.
شكري وتقديري للجميع.


----------



## تيكوبورد (1 يوليو 2011)

اشكر حضرتك علي الاهتمام بالموضوع وتحياتي للجميع


----------



## كوردستان (1 يوليو 2011)

موضوع شيق يستحق الدراسات ومزيد من الابحاث وبارك الله فيكم ولي سؤال بسيط ولكن الاجابة تكون غير بسيطة على حد معلوماتي حيث هل من الممكن التقليل من تاثير الغبار المتطاير من الجو وخاصة في الفترة الاخيرة نرى ان نسبة الغبار في الجو تتزايد او ان نقول السؤال بشكل اخر هل من الممكن الاستفادة منها بشكل او باخر كان نقوم بعمل مرشحات للهواء ان جاز التعبير علميا ؟
تحياتي للجميع


----------



## تيكوبورد (5 يوليو 2011)

اتمني ان ينال الموضوع مزيدا من الاهتمام والدراسة وشكرا علي التعقيب


----------



## عمار المحمدي (5 يوليو 2011)

و يسألونك عن الروح قل الروح من امر ربي و ما اوتيتم من العلم الا قليلا


----------



## تيكوبورد (9 يوليو 2011)

صدق اللة العظيم


----------



## hatem_shaker (13 يوليو 2011)

موضوع جميل جدا انا متابع الجديد


----------



## رائد العولقي (14 يوليو 2011)

نعم، الرمال متوفرة بوفرة في دول العالم العربي وهي ثاني اكسيد السيليكون وصحيح، يجب استخلاص السيليكون بالفرن الكهربائي وذلك بحراره تقريبا1900 درجة مئوية وذلك لتحويل الكربون (الاقطاب) الى اول اكسيد الكربون ومن ثم الى ثاني اكسيد الكربون تشبه هذه الصناعة استخراج الحديد من خاماته ويجب أن تتم العملية بالقرب من موارد تيار كهربي رخيصة نسبيا


----------

